# getting alittle excited



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

with steel head season fast approaching , I'm starting to get itchy to be on the chagrin.....I just picked up a new rod " not that I needed it " a 7wt Redington Pursuit....Their web sight calls it a fast action high performance rod ..but it doesn't feel really fast to me....I cast it today and it loads very nicely and casting the whole line is no trouble at all....it should as well be a good rod for smallies....and L.M.
But Ive got most of my nymphs ty'd size 10 copper johns , size 10 Hare's ears , size 12 caddies , now I figure I need to ty up some size 12-14 pheasant tails to round it out.....as far as eggs I have the standard pink and chart . as well as estaz eggs in pink , chart. , peach . for streamer I believe size 4-6 wooly buggers in black , white , purple as well as some ty'd as egg sucking leach's.......I also have this gold nymph similar to a copper john but it has a gold bead and hare's ear dubbing with rabbit guard hare tail....and the thorax is gold wire......the caddies from what Ive read are the rock worms and are pretty bright green so I ty'd those with diamond dubbing.....I think I should be ready....since this is my first trip I have no clue what to expect.......I hope my fly's work....


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Your missing one of the hottest flys out their for chagrin chromers.....and I think a lit of guys will agree with me, olive wooly bugger!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Well OK add one more to the list......I must admit however I am a little confused as to what size for the buggers......everything I've been reading said like size 6 and even as small as 10 !!!!.....

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ty them in size 4-8 streamer hooks

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

musclebeach22 said:


> Ty them in size 4-8 streamer hooks
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That'll work....I think Ive got 4 & 6 hooks now...not so sure about 8's thought...another trip to the toy store...


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm doing the same thing right now. I need to tie a bunch more egg patterns to round out my selection. I had a lot of success last year on cream with an orange hot spot, as well as sucker spawn. Don't forget about stone flies either.

For buggers I use size 8s mostly as well as 6, and olive is my go to if the water is pretty clear.

Sounds like you have plenty of variety for steelhead ally. Good luck!


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Which stone fly ...what size ?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

The beadhead woolybugger has to be one of the best flies ever tied. I've caught more steelies on it than any other pattern in my box. I keep a good supply of them in different sizes and colors. My go to color is a white chrystal bugger, silver bead and I use pearl mini estaz to wrap the body. Also add a few pieces of red flashaboo to the tail. The thing I like most about this pattern is the bone jarring strikes you get when swinging them acrossed the current, its absolutely addicting. Try tying up a few, keep them down close to the bottom and hang on tight. When the hit comes your rod will try to leave your hands. Tight Lines.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I just got back from visiting Baldwin Wallace College in Berea and was surprised to see the Rocky River meandering through....as that good enough reason to send your child to college?

I am really looking forward to hitting the rivers but it will probably be the Vermillion since it is closer.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I find myself using size 10 3x long buggers more than any other sizes....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck on your steel quest FlyM. Surly paying it forward will work in your favor then. Thx again!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Try tying some black stone's in size 12 and 14 but don't over dress them. I like to run them as the dropper fly behind a bigger nymph like a size 10 or 12 Hares ear when the water is gin clear. Presentation is everything, ya have to keep them close to the bottom and match the current speed as close as possible on the drift. This rig works really well when the ground is white and the water cold.


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Flymaker said:


> Which stone fly ...what size ?


Bwana is right on the money, 12 and 14 black stones. They work well in clear cold conditions and I often use them as a dropper off egg or sucker spawn.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Ditto one the olive beaded wolly bugger. this is 95% of my steelhead go to fly. except in cloudy water, then black works best. 

i dont do the chagrin much. mostly the rocky as its a 10 minute drive. but when i head out that way i like to hit the grand. 
i also like taking new fishers for steelhead to teach them the basics.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

It is funny how a little rain in September gets me going now. I tie an Olive/Black bugger on size 10 2XL and do well in medium to almost clear waters. Black marabou over olive with peacock hearl body and black hackle with a gold BH. Works well for me.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Patricio said:


> Ditto one the olive beaded wolly bugger. this is 95% of my steelhead go to fly. except in cloudy water, then black works best.
> 
> i dont do the chagrin much. mostly the rocky as its a 10 minute drive. but when i head out that way i like to hit the grand.
> i also like taking new fishers for steelhead to teach them the basics.


Hey I would take you up on the offer if your willing to teach a newbie out


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

meathelmet said:


> Hey I would take you up on the offer if your willing to teach a newbie out


sure. waite till later this month or next. not much going on right now. the trip wont be worth it.


----------

